# Recommend a Boat out of Murrells Inlet



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Me and my dad are looking at going out on a party boat Thursday or Friday. A 4 hour inshore trip would be fine. Anyone have any recommendations out of Murrells Inlet? Also, is there anything being caught this time of the year? A good boat should be able to put you on fish, right? 
:fishing:


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

*capt dicks*

hey 
i went out on the head boat from capt dicks last thursday we went after sea bass.. caught 6 bass and one grunt. they go out 15-20 miles for 4 hours it was a blast...they also rent smaller boats for personal use or deep sea trips with capt's.

hope this helps

gasman


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

capt dicks has some awesome service and good fishing, the 4 hour trips are always hit or miss because we dont have that great of fishing close in this time of year, bring your own bait, some fresher squid will work wonders


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, I'll check them out. Would a 8 hour trip be better? Last time we went out on a 8 hour trip, there were 10-12 foot waves close together. :--|
That kinda broke me of wanting to go out 60 miles off shore. 

Would a charter to go trolling have decent action this time of the year?


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck getting a charter on short notice. Reports in Charleston of blackfin and a few yellowfin tuna as well as some nice mahi in the past few days.

The bad news is it's a long ride out to the scarp and the weather hasn't cooperated much in the past few weeks.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

the 11 hour capt dicks charter is the best, they go out for that trip on wensday and saturday, capt dicks will not go out if they weather is even alittle iffy, they are very good about that unlike some other mb area head boats cough little river cough 
if you go on the 11 hour charters pick up a couple 5lb boxs of squid and a box of cigars or sardines and you will limit out on beeliners, and get some ajs, grouper an maybe some dolhpin


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

give it to the end of may early june, if you want to go out trolling for kings near shore,
check out www.fishaholiccharters.com then if you want some kings and spanish


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. We may try the 4 hour and see how it goes then go out trolling a little later in the year like you said.


----------

